# Trivia 4/24



## luckytrim (Apr 24, 2018)

trivia 4/24
DID YOU KNOW ...
The Father of Medicine, Hippocrates (4th century B.C.) was one  of the first 
physicians to argue for the benefits of fiber in the form of  bran to help 
keep the large intestine healthy.

1. On the "Cheers!" set, there's a sign with an arrow pointing  up a flight 
of stairs; the sign reads "Melville's" and what else  ?
(Hint; Three Words...)
2. What is the French word for "brother"?
3. What word applies to these birds ?- rhea, cassowary,  dodo?
4. What movie of 1994 starred Andie MacDowell and Hugh  Grant?
(Hint; Five Words)
5. What can be measured in Hertz?
6. Subway, Krispy Kreme, Cold Stone Creamery and McDonalds all  have 
something in common. What is it?
7. Which TV character lives at Apartment 1901, Elliot Bay  Towers, Seattle?
8. From which plant do we obtain Linseed Oil?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The shortest war on record, fought in 1896 between the United  Kingdom and 
Zanzibar, lasted only three days !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Fine Sea Food
2. Frère
3. Flightless
4. "Four Weddings and a Funeral"
5. Frequency
6. Franchising
7. Frasier Crane
8. Flax

CRAP !!
The Anglo-Zanzibar War of 1896 lasted for 45  MINUTES...
Over 500 people died in this brief, but bloody conflict.


----------

